# Looking for Info on this Airman Deluxe bicycle



## Pirate.Jim (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello....I recently came across this prewar bicycle and haven't had a lot of luck finding good information on it. So I came to the experts.  The head badge reads AIRMAN DeLuxe with a picture of an airplane. There are also pictures of a biplane on both sides of the tank which has an opening on one side which I've been told is where a tool kit was stored. The bike is missing a front fender. It has a Mesinger seat and a skiptooth sprocket. Any information would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## ram.1950 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm no expert but a fellow I purchased a bike from had a post war era Airman with a springer fork, tank, rack, etc. I tried to find out as much as I could for him which wasn't a whole lot but Airman was the name that Speigel used on their bicycles much like J.C. Higgins/Sears and so on. That's all I got - now the experts can fill you in - take it away guys!


----------

